# jquery.get() mehrere Parameter



## KAOS (30. Mai 2011)

Ich versuche mit JQuery.get() 2 parameter an mein Servlet zu schicken aber beide kommen nicht richtig an.

```
$("#FormSenden").submit(function(event){
                event.preventDefault();

                var $form = $(this),
                mails = $form.find('textarea[name=Inhalt]'),
                betreff = $form.find('input[name=Betreff]'),
                url = $form.attr('action');

                $.get(url,[mails,betreff],
                    function(data){
                        var header = $(data).find('#Fertig');
                        $("#stop").html(header);
                    }
                );
           });
```

kann mir jemand erklären wie ich die Paramenter richtig übergebe ?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## KAOS (30. Mai 2011)

hab sich erledigt hab die Antwort selbst rausgefunden

```
$("#FormSenden").submit(function(event){
                event.preventDefault();
 
                var $form = $(this),
                mails = $form.find('textarea[name=Inhalt]').val(),
                betreff = $form.find('input[name=Betreff]').val(),
                url = $form.attr('action');
 
                $.get(url,{Inhalt:mails,Betreff:betreff},
                    function(data){
                        var header = $(data).find('#Fertig');
                        $("#stop").html(header);
                    }
                );
           });
```


----------



## brauner1990 (30. Mai 2011)

Man sollte auch auf Arbeitskollegen hören ... ;-)


----------

